# BFG Klunker Soundgarden edition



## Euphman06

Parts list:

1946 BFG Dx frame/fork
Custom Badmotorfinger soundgarden sprocket
Araya rims
Bendix 2 speed manual rear hub
Quick release front hub
Kenda pathfinder tires
Schwinn stamped crank
Bear trap pedals
Specialized bullmoose bars


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Get a saddle made out of old Dr Martins and you're set


----------



## ozzmonaut

Get a pic of Kim Thayil riding it and I'll be impressed But seriously, that is nice. Gives me some ideas


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Looks great,All the parts work together.


----------



## bricycle

kool paint!!!


----------



## tailhole

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Get a saddle made out of old Dr Martins and you're set




Ha!  I'd love to see this!


----------



## Euphman06

Found a set of Schwinn script bolt on brakes for the front and NOS pads to add some more stopping power to this baby Also orders a Wald seatpost with a 7/8 top so I can add a modern saddle on it. I'll have updated pics later next week hopefully.


----------



## Euphman06

Updated pics here. Trashed the truss rod idea so I would have room to run the Schwinn script canti brakes and hardware. Got a new seat post to accommodate a modern saddle. Here she is!


----------



## rockabillyjay

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Get a saddle made out of old Dr Martins and you're set




Dr Martens Bouncing Sole pedals and a plaid flannel seat cover


----------



## Iverider

Cool build! Where did you get the seatpost? I spent the better part of an hour whittling down a piece of aluminum round stock down to fit my 49 Huffman frame. I absolutely hate straight post saddle clamps though. I'll post some photos when I get the rear brake assembled and the wheel installed. How does the fork handle jumps? I put an early tange mtb fork on mine to better cope with the ridiculousness it will be put through. Also need a chromoly one piece crank. Last thing I want to do is suffer a broken crank!


----------



## Euphman06

Krautwaggen said:


> Cool build! Where did you get the seatpost? I spent the better part of an hour whittling down a piece of aluminum round stock down to fit my 49 Huffman frame. I absolutely hate straight post saddle clamps though. I'll post some photos when I get the rear brake assembled and the wheel installed. How does the fork handle jumps? I put an early tange mtb fork on mine to better cope with the ridiculousness it will be put through. Also need a chromoly one piece crank. Last thing I want to do is suffer a broken crank!




The seat post is pretty common on ebay.. about $15 shipped. It's a 13/16th post with 7/8th top for the clamp. Made by Wald. As far as the fork.. I'm not jumping anything with this bike. Simply a rail trail kind of thing. I did see a cool NOS Tange chrome fork on ebay at the moment for $150.


----------



## Iverider

I see. So it's just a straight post as well.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

That is just a cool looking bike,Dont change nothing.


----------



## Euphman06

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> That is just a cool looking bike,Dont change nothing.




Thanks I just have to figure out how to make those brakes work better.


----------



## Iverider

If you're talking about the front brakes, try to find some kool stops in a compatable mounting style or cartridge. I'm sure those NOS brake pads are like dried out cat #&@^ when it comes to grabbing the rim.


----------



## monsterzero

Sorry for the Necro bump but....

Who did the sprocket?

Im planning on doing a band themed custom too and would love to have a logo sprocket!


----------



## Euphman06

I think it was a guy over on RatRodBikes.com. It was awhile ago so I'm having a hard time remembering...he was out of Minnesota if I remember correctly. 50 cents a tooth to make which I thought was an incredible deal.


----------



## bikewhorder

rockabillyjay said:


> Dr Martens Bouncing Sole pedals and a plaid flannel seat cover




Or a flannel pad set!  And I think a broken in Brooks saddle would look better.


----------



## Big Moe

What would you take for the truss rod setup. I'm missing some part's on my 52 straight bar project. Thank's Big Moe


----------



## Euphman06

I sold off those truss rods when I ditched them from my project..


----------



## jimbo53

Excellent build! Love the mixture of old school cruiser and new(er) Mtn bike parts.


----------



## Barto

Awesome rear hub on a very cool bike


----------



## SJ_BIKER

You got the flannel grips dialed in yet?


----------

